# Is anyone using Windows Vista?



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I don't know why Internet Explorer keeps "experienceing problems", and shuts off but immediately comes back on...and you lose everything you were just working on? And, if this is a known problem, why didn't they tell me about it when I bought this computer?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I have Vista Basic and at times when I'm browsing the dang thing will freeze on me and I have to shut it off then restart...sucks!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I have Vista something or other. :roll: Explorer always gives me issues so I downloaded firefox and use that instead.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Ok, so it's not Vista, it's Internet Explorer? What is Firefox and how do I get it? Sorry, my "old timers disease" is on overtime! :sigh:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

It's another web browser. Supposedly more secure than Internet Explorer. I just like it better.

Here is a link to the download. 
http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/

Or you can just look up Firefox on google and it will give you a bunch of choices for downloads and information on it. :wink:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

We have Vista on two different computers here at work. We HATE IT. Yes it is always shutting down and a list of other problems.

I second the Firefox. I have used it for years.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Yep, just forget IE and get Firefox, it's so much better. :greengrin: Just learned that recently myself.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I like IE but I do know that mozilla firefox is good too


----------



## Tog Lovers (Oct 10, 2007)

I have Vista on my new computer. The one thing the guy told us when we bought it was to "Make sure we dowloaded any and all updates and patches from Micrsoft". We haven't had any problems yet but I know that those who had purchased Vista before Jan 08 have had alot of problems. If you go to the Microsoft website you can look for downloads or you can set your computer to automatically look for them when you log on.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks for that info Dorothy! I got this one last summer so I guess I'll check out those updates!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks all, I just checked and I'm automatically getting the updates. I'll check out the other thing...Firefox. :thumb:


----------

